# I am lost again



## shywoman (Jan 12, 2005)

i used to have one and only true friend who has lost contact with me because her ex partner who she lives with, hates me. i am now left feeling lonely and depressed. please help if you can x


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 12, 2005)

*i am lost again*

I'm sorry but I'm confused. She lives with her *ex*-partner? Why does s/he hate you?


----------



## shywoman (Jan 12, 2005)

*i am lost again*

her partner hates me because i made her sick, she suffers from fibromyalga and they have told me i have caused her to be sick again. what happened is, her ex asked me 'are you with her because you are trying to go out with her' i was always with her because i saw her as my mum. anyway, he was joking and i thought he was being serious, i pretended to laugh and i told him i'm not. the next morning, she said good morning to me, i ignored her, slammed their front door and i ran out to avoid getting more angry, i then got a text saying she is ill because she doesnt know why i am being this way, and because i'm not telling her. i went back there, me, her ex and she had an arguement because she became ill because of me. she forgave me after a week, while her ex carried on telling people on the wap to stay away from me, and telling them i'm poisonous. i got more angry and told her that her ex will get hurt if he carries on. she then became angry and said 'he has always helped me and i love him, this was your final chance, goodbye' she and her friend have also told me her friend has put a hex on me because of all the trouble i have caused. she and her friend claim to be white witches. i have been getting nightmares as well as being depressed


----------



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2005)

*i am lost again*



> she and her friend claim to be white witches.



Yes, another reason to get new friends.  I have never tried a website called meetup.com, but it looks interesting since you can meet people of a similar interest in public places.  It is used in many countries, including the UK.


----------



## shywoman (Jan 13, 2005)

*i am lost again*

you are right, thank you


----------



## shywoman (Jan 14, 2005)

*its a great site, thank you*



			
				Daniel said:
			
		

> > she and her friend claim to be white witches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shywoman (Jan 14, 2005)

*i am lost again*

whoops quotes dont work for me lol. i meant to say i've tried the site, booked a few places and i will be meeting some of the members. it looks like a great site, just what i was looking for. thank you


----------

